# Halter Horse Mane



## Brandie (Jun 26, 2010)

I will be competing in halter later this fall with my stallion weanling. I do not want to band and cut the mane. What other options do I have?


----------



## MeltCupid (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi,
You can do hunter braids, I know they are ok for AQHA showmanship classes but you might want to check the rulebook for halter events. Banding is much easier though.


----------



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)

you have to band if its at all a competitive show. banding is so much easier than braiding, and dont braid unless ur horse is a hunter type.


----------



## MeltCupid (Jul 9, 2010)

You can show competitive AQHA shows with hunter briads I see professionals doing it all the time. Most showmanship exhibitors will have their horse's mane done in hunter briads if they have a HUS class during that day. It saves time if you are competiting in two different classes and does give the horse a neat apperance in the showmanship ring. I do agree that doing bands is much more time efficient.


----------



## Icyred (Mar 31, 2009)

Well guys those are good thoughts but she said she didn't want to cut the mane, and that means no hunter braids cuz as much as i know you need shorter mane to to those braids. But yes if you are at a competitive show you're going to have to band and cut, but if you are really not interested in winning you could just do a running braid I suppose...Idk.


----------



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)

honestly, if your going to do a competitve show, CUT THE MANE! you have to. halter is mostly judges on conformation, and if the judge cantsee his neck, whats hee gonna do?


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

Trimmed/pulled manes are the curse of the western halter horse. :wink: As has been said, if you want to be competitive, you pretty much have to pull and band it. If you're showing under English tack, pull and braid. That being said, running braids have put me in the ribbons in halter classes, but I usually just do smaller shows. OP, what breed is your weanling? That can have a lot of bearing on what is permissible to do to his mane in competition. Sometimes weanlings aren't flattered by braiding/banding, and are shown to the best advantage with a simple trim to even things up. 



sorelhorse said:


> honestly, if your going to do a competitve show, CUT THE MANE! you have to. *halter is mostly judges on conformation, and if the judge cantsee his neck, whats hee gonna do?*


This is an argument that I hear all too often. If the mane is properly combed and falls on one side, what's to hinder the judge from making his/her assessment from the non-mane side? I've never seen a horse asymmetrical enough that correctly groomed natural-length mane hides anything that can't be seen from the other side. Shoot, even if the horse was conditioned that unevenly, the shoulders, haunches, etc. would show the same deficiency, nowhere near the mane. Additionally, I haven't been in a lot of halter classes that the judge didn't brush even pulled manes back to better see and feel the neck.

I'm genuinely curious, as this "visibility" argument is the one that I always hear for the pulled look. Personally, my guys spend too much time outside fighting flies to have any less protection than nature offers. :lol: Then again, I don't do western G&S or halter with mine.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

SorelHorse, gaited horses are shown in halter with full and natural manes and tails. It doesn't hinder the judge's ability to see, they just critique the neck from the other side.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

However we don't know what breed this guy is...if he is a gaited breed, or arabian, he can get away with a natural mane, although he will have to have his bridle path clipped for Arabian shows...and I think you still want one clipped on other breeds too, how long it is depends on the breed. 

OP, if this is a breed event, I think it wise for you to find a breed book and read what is acceptable and what is not for halter shows. Just because you don't want to clip, or band it, doesn't mean that you may not have too; if you want to show, and be competitive you HAVE to obey the breed standard rules for your horse's breed, period.


----------



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)

ya, didnt notice the breed. but if its paint/qh...cut it off.


----------

